# lake nottley ga 6/12/09



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

26" striper and 16" bass


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats pretty cool. Since most of us don't striper fish down here in FL can you share some techniques?


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Very nice! We go there few times a year in Blairsville, Ga and we have a place up there near blue ridge hwy.

Did u fish close to the dam in lake Nottely in 80ft of water near Hwy 19? I think.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Cool!


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

Now that's awesome, great fishing. Thanks for posting, we need more fishermen out of "the area" to post reports. 

I spend a lot of time up there during the year as well, and usually go up incredibly anxious to get out on the water, with thoughts of giant stripers, smallies and walleyes in my head. 

More often than not, I spend a few days on the water not catching anything but spots, my wife bored out of her mind and eventually resort to taking pics of the landscape/deer/turkeys/hogs that we see on the shore. Fun of course, but would rather catch more fish!

Any tips are appreciated!

-T


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I am an ole flats guy who misses chock,ml, and pine and got the itch again after moving up here for good.
Closest thing to snook here is a striper.
Early morning before sunup and wait for the bite to start around the points---tossed top water and a friend did the white fluke thing and did well another day. I am new at it and paying my dues. The views are great and the water calm no 2' chop to fight on a bay crossing ----hopefully more to come 

not the dam and 30-40' of water


----------

